# titelleiste



## thecooper (23. August 2003)

hey ihr.

ich hab folgendes problem. ich möchte eine app erstellen und zwar ohne die tolle titelleiste. das wäre ja kein problem. jedoch soll in der taskleiste weiterhin ein titel und ein icon angezeigt werden. das klappt nicht, denn sobalt man einen titel für das jeweilige formular angibt erscheint auch sofot die titelleiste. schon mal danke im vorraus.


----------



## DrSoong (23. August 2003)

Mit dem Icon kann ich nicht dienen, aber wenn das Form einen Titel hat, der *BorderStyle* auf _0 - Kein_ gestellt ist (also kein Rahmen) und die *ShowInTaskbar*-Eigenschaft des Forms auf _True_ gestellt ist, wird das Form mit Titel in der Taskleiste angezeigt. Wie gesagt aber ohne Icon.


Der Doc!


----------



## Dario Linsky (24. August 2003)

Du kannst mit einem Griff in das Windows API die Titelleiste ausblenden.
Siehe unter http://www.vbcodemagician.dk/tips/forms_showhidetitle.htm


----------

